# Long term projects



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, friends.
My daughter has a new apartment and I have a lot of woodworking projects to do. Among the things to do are some kitchen cabinets.
Right now in my country we have a very tough economic situation. It is very hard to find the daily use items, so you can imagine how difficult is to buy any others materials. I had to gather all the materials needed to make cabinets paying very high prices for glue, high pressure laminate and wood. I used to use plywood but,now a days it is scarce, so I have to use chipboards.
I started by doing wall cabinets since the apartment is still under construction, no tiles in the floor, no electricity, no gas line, and so on.
Here are some pictures related to the first wall cabinet. I want to make all of them (wall and base cabinets) to finally, give a try for my first raised panel doors.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Looking good Alexis good start (Mistake what mistake?)


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

well done...


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

You're doing great, Alexis. Sorry you're having trouble getting material. The only mistake was telling that you made one. We'd never know it. Keep up the good work.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Alexis, your ability to continually create such nice project with such limited resources, has been a constant source of amazement. Always enjoy following your threads. Keep up the great work.!!

Bill


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank you all, guys.

Hope my wife never doesn´t know I am using her nail varnish for this purposes. It is scarce, too!!!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Great solution using the dowel & screw fastening combination, Alexis. 
As I was saying yesterday on another thread, we're spoiled rotten up here re the availability of materials and tool choices.
I can't begin to imagine the chaos if we were suddenly told, _'Sorry; toilet paper is rationed...one roll per person per month. Oh, and good luck finding any!'_
_'You want plywood?! Bwahahaha!'_ 
I've been following (with sadness) your situation since Chavez arrived on the scene; literally nobody up here believed things could go so wrong so fast.
There's lessons there for us all, eh?


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

Excellent work. I guess we take for granted being able to run to the store or order anything we need. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Good job Alexis, Thanks for keeping us up to date on your adventures. You have very sound methods of dealing with problems. I will say that as much as I like plywood, there are probably more chip board cabinets here than plywood ones. 

Like others have said we are just plain SPOILED!

Herb


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

DaninVan said:


> Great solution using the dowel & screw fastening combination, Alexis.
> As I was saying yesterday on another thread, we're spoiled rotten up here re the availability of materials and tool choices.
> I can't begin to imagine the chaos if we were suddenly told, _'Sorry; toilet paper is rationed...one roll per person per month. Oh, and good luck finding any!'_
> _'You want plywood?! Bwahahaha!'_
> ...



Yes, Dan. Sadly we are in that situation right now. Belive it or not, for us is too hard to buy the daily use items. Your example about the toilet paper is not a bad joke, it is real. For long time we were joking about this situation in Cuba and now, we are living the same, even with the huge money incoming due to our oil production that we have had. :crying::crying::crying::frown::frown::frown:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

On the TP thing, yeh, I knew that (I wasn't joking). We visited Cuba a couple of decades ago and the advice at that time was 'Take TP in your suitcase'.


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

As signed by one of the members Sorry for not remember the name).
"You can't use up creativity. The more you use, the more you have. ~Oscar Wild"

Very good job, Alexis! 


Sid.


----------

